# First Experience at Horse Riding



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

A girl decides to learn and try horse back riding unassisted without prior experience or lessons. She mounts the horse with great effort, and the tall, shiny horse springs into motion.

It gallops along at a steady and rhythmic pace, but the girl begins to slip from the saddle. Out of shear terror, she grabs for the horse's mane but cannot seem to get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's neck, but she slides down the side of the horse anyway. The horse gallops along, seemingly oblivious to its slipping rider.

Finally, giving up her frail grip, she leaps away from the horse to try and throw herself to safety.

Unfortunately, her foot has become entangled in the stirrup. She is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground again and again. As her head is battered against the ground, she is mere moments away from unconsciousness or even death when Frank, the Wal-Mart manager runs out to shut the horse off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

My dad, were he still living, to this very day would ask me if I wanted to ride one those ponies each time we passed them at the store.

On second thought, this image comes to mind . . .


----------

